# Rail Pass Tour



## caravanman (Feb 2, 2007)

(PLEASE READ PARTS 1 & 2 FIRST !)

Arrived in Washington today from New York...

A bit too early to check in, so I left my bag at the hotel, and had a wander up to the large white building nearby.

I was imagining it to be the White House, but it turned out to be the Capitol Building.. I miss so much by not reading my guide books properly ! Anyway it seems to be under renovation, quite a lot of flimsy wooden fencing obscuring part of it, but I still managed to get a good pic or two.

Here in the UK, any news about the American Government, we always get a shot of news reporters with the domed building behind them, its another place I can now annoy my family by saying “I’ve been there!”.

I decided to head back to the station to see about onward travel, to mainly check the cost of a sleeper down to New Orleans.

The Amtrak employee was just so unhelpful, she put me off trying to do anything at this point, so I took a bus ride, from outside the station building, $1 each ride, which takes you on a circular route, and so I did get to visit and photograph the White House !

I was surprised (and quite pleased!) to see a long established protest tent on the street outside the White House, made it seem a bit more real, somehow.

Weather is not too good, it is a bit grey, damp and misty.

Back to the station, decide to book roomette for tomorrow nights train. I was pretty tired at this point, and afterwards I wished that I had had the courage to risk an upgrade once aboard the train, as it cost me $285 just for the one night. If sleepers are still available, one can get them at a cheaper price aboard train. I had an Indian curry at the station, although I knew it would not be quite the Indian food us Brits love!

I took a look at the Brew Pub just nearby, it is in part of the old Post Office building. The inscription above the door was from its post office days, and said some thing about facilitating communication amongst peoples, I thought how apt the inscription was also for a pub!

My room is ready for me now, although I am not sure what type of room I have. I booked a parlour room, this one was nothing special, no views, and overlooked on all sides by a massive office building, but at least it is quiet. Quick shower, wash out socks, and so to bed….

Sat. 6 Jan

Good nights sleep, awoke about 5am. Went down for breakfast at 7.30 am, first person in dining room! Nice fruit and yogurt, plus egg, bacon and sausages, all included in my room price, which was a nice surprise.

Picked up newspaper at breakfast, lots of news about shootings and lawlessness in New Orleans, sounds quite bad, and makes me rethink my plans a bit.

I decide to check out and just leave my bag at the Sleeper passenger waiting room at the station. It is quite early, and there is almost no one there when I arrive. Back on the $1 bus for a trip to the end of the line, an area called Georgetown.

This is interesting, some older buildings, small shops and cafes, bridge over the river. Had a long walk around here, and also phoned my business to make sure it was managing without me. (it was!). Back up to the Union station, and after a Chinese meal in the food court I went across the road to the Postal Museum. This was a real let down.. Not sure why, but I think I was expecting more real examples of old equipment, etc, but it has some recreations of old vehicles, and a railway mail service wagon which was slightly interesting.. Oh yes, and I bought a few stamps too!

I booked my next, New Orleans, hotel by phone as there was no internet that I could find at the station.

The Crescent left Washington on time, I was quite hungry by now, and looking forward to my dinner. I enjoyed the braised beef, seated opposite an old guy who didn’t want to talk. Service was s-l-o-w, diner nowhere near full. Bought a couple of beers to take back to roomette, next thing I knew I was falling asleep. Slept in top bunk, and had a good nights rest.

Sunday 7 Jan 2007

Just had breakfast, seated with a right wing bigot, so not the best of meals.. We are about 1½ hours late, having just left Gainsville.

Atlanta is a big zero as regards the station, nothing at all to see! We stand for ages just after leaving Atlanta, so must be real late by now. Weather yesterday was v. hot and sunny, my newly shaved face feels quite red, having it’s first taste of sun burn after the beards demise.. Outside the train it is misty and damp again today, can’t see more than a few hundred yards, train ambling along about 35 mph.

Just found out the clocks go back an hour, even longer to wait for lunch.

Lots of churches, with car parks full.

Sat alone for my lunch burger, 1st person in the diner again!

The train in the afternoon just got slower and slower, and we arrived into New Orleans about 10.30pm.

I had hopes of a stroll down Bourbon Street by night, but it felt too late by the time I got to the hotel. The room was not great, but I soon fell asleep and slept well.

I did meet a bright young black lad on the train, aged 10, he lived in New Orleans, but was being shifted between mum, aunts, sisters, etc. I felt a little sorry for him…The sleeping car guy made a big fuss of the kid, which I thought was kind hearted of him.

Monday 8 Jan 2007

Sat overlooking the Mississippi river, writing in my note book.

Decided to stay for tonight also, changed to a nicer room on high floor, with river view.

This morning I took a walk down to the Greyhound Bus station, (which just happens to be in the Amtrak station!) to see about buses to San Antonio. Fare is $65, it takes over 12 hours, and you need to be there about 7am, I don’t think I want to do that…

It is hot sunshine and blue sky here today, I can feel the face getting another blast of ultra violet!

Earlier I took the free ferry across to “Algiers” area on the other river bank, real quaint old houses, pastel colours, feels a real village atmosphere.

Had a nice Subway sandwich for lunch, and a little while ago, a coffee and “beignets” which are a sort of square doughnut, with lots of sugar powder sprinkled over. I didn’t find them to be better than a regular doughnut, but interesting to try something new.

I am off for a tram ride next, wonder how much that costs?

To be continued…


----------



## AlanB (Feb 2, 2007)

caravanman said:


> I booked my next, New Orleans, hotel by phone as there was no internet that I could find at the station.


You missed the two computer terminals in the Club Acela lounge, in a small room to the right of the front desk where you check in.  The lounge also has free WiFi if you happen to be carrying a laptop.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 2, 2007)

caravanman said:


> Back to the station, decide to book roomette for tomorrow nights train. I was pretty tired at this point, and afterwards I wished that I had had the courage to risk an upgrade once aboard the train, as it cost me $285 just for the one night. If sleepers are still available, one can get them at a cheaper price aboard train.


Were you able to tell if a sleeper would have been available after you boarded the train for the reduced cost?


----------



## caravanman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi folks, thanks for the feedback.

I did try the computers in the lounge at Washington station, unfortunatly, they were "off sick" on that day!

(There was a room at Chicago Station, later in the trip, with computers in, but it was locked and dark also.)

I did not ask about availability of cheaper sleepers aboard the Crescent train, but there were some roomettes unoccupied for the whole trip. On my next section, I slept in the coach, and felt much more of a "brave adventurer"!

Ed B)


----------



## The Metropolitan (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice report thus far. If it's any comfort, I don't think you would have saved *MUCH* on an onboard upgrade. I remember pricing out Baltimore to Atlanta in Roomette on the Crescent and it was about $130 at the cheapest. You were travelling a good bit further, so my guess is that you'd have probably paid in the lower $200s at the lowest.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a FEW pics from my trip.. I seem to have 100's to upload! Click here to view a few sample pics

(Please try to ignore the adverts!)

Ed B)


----------



## had8ley (Feb 6, 2007)

caravanman said:


> I took a look at the Brew Pub just nearby, it is in part of the old Post Office building. The inscription above the door was from its post office days, and said some thing about facilitating communication amongst peoples, I thought how apt the inscription was also for a pub!


The Postal Musuem brew pub has some of the best hors d'oeurves at half price during "Happy Hour" that you will find anywhere in D.C. The Maryland crab dip with tortilla chips is to die for and it's only $4 ~ I had to share mine with a young couple and we barely finished the plate and all were well fed. Coupled with the home made brew we had a festive evening. Next time try riding the bus about 6 or 8 blocks to the real China town. The food is acceptable and cheap compared to New York or San Francisco.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 8, 2007)

I, an Atlantan, agree with you completely about the Atlanta station being a big Zero.It is that--for sure.

But there is a rather handy explanation. It was never meant to be a major downtown station. It was, instead, built to be a mere suburban stop.

Back in"the day" Atlanta did indeed have two respectable stations downtown, and that stop which you saw was merely a brief pull-over for a few then-far-north residents.

Good thing, actually, that the remaining trains serving Atlanta just happened to use the suburban stop--that made it a very simple decision to tear down the beautifull old stations and just convert that teensy-weensy station into the main stop.

Beats some of the other compromises that have made. The U.S. all over the place has had to do various things with their big old stations no longer needed and Atlanta got off rather easy with that. Nothing new to be built, etc, no soul-less "amshack" located 30 miles away from everything. Still an ok site, looking at it that way.


----------



## XNWA (Feb 8, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I, an Atlantan, agree with you completely about the Atlanta station being a big Zero.It is that--for sure.
> But there is a rather handy explanation. It was never meant to be a major downtown station. It was, instead, built to be a mere suburban stop.
> 
> Back in"the day" Atlanta did indeed have two respectable stations downtown, and that stop which you saw was merely a brief pull-over for a few then-far-north residents.
> ...


Yes Bill, I was suprised the Atlanta depot was so small, not what I expected for the size of a city like Atlanta.


----------



## Irv (Feb 9, 2007)

XNWA said:


> Yes Bill, I was suprised the Atlanta depot was so small, not what I expected for the size of a city like Atlanta.


Back when Atlanta had a *real* station:

http://railga.com/Depots/atlterminal.html


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 9, 2007)

Irv said:


> XNWA said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Bill, I was suprised the Atlanta depot was so small, not what I expected for the size of a city like Atlanta.
> ...



Great!!

And that is just one of them.

There was also Union Station, very near by.

Anyone today who is familiar with CNN, Georgia World Commerce Center, Omni Hotel, etc area, these two staitons were in that area.


----------



## XNWA (Feb 10, 2007)

Irv said:


> XNWA said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Bill, I was suprised the Atlanta depot was so small, not what I expected for the size of a city like Atlanta.
> ...


Thanks, very informative.


----------

